# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  استراحة الجمعة 2- فوائد وحكم وغرائب وعجائب - صور - منوعات -قصص هادفة

## نادرالداني

*جمعة مباركة للجميع واتمنى ان نقضي وقتاً ممتعاً مع بعض 
المنوعات الرائعة والتي معظمها اتيت بها من خلال الشبكة العنكبوتية ومن خلال بعض الرسائل التي تصلني من الاصدقاء في البريد الالكتروني لذا اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع وسنحاول باذن الله ان تكون هذه الاستراحة بصورة اسبوعية وبطريقة راتبة ومستمرة ان شاء الله


فوائد ومعلومات نادرة


لتخلص من النمل: ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل 

للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج : إغلي الماء أولاً

لجعل المرايا تلمع : إمسحها بالسبيرتو 

لتبييض الملابس: ضعها في ماء مغلي مضافاً إليها شريحة ليمون لمدة عشر دقائق ، ثم اغسلها 

لإعطاء الشعر لمعاناً : أضف ملعقة صغيرة من الخل للشعر ثم اغسله جيداً 

لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير: ضعه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره 

لإزالة رائحة الملفوف أثناء الطبخ: ضع قطعة خبز فوق الملفوف في الوعاء 

لإزالة رائحة السمك من اليدين: غسل اليدين بقليل من خل التفاح

لمنع الدمع عند تقشير البصل : امضغ علكة . 

للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم : رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر،

فإذا تحول لونه للون الأسود ، فإنه جيد ، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر فإنه سام . 

لسلق البطاطا بسرعة : قشر حبة البطاطا من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق ·

لسلق البيض بسرعة : أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء . 

لإذابة الدجاجة المجمدة: ضعها في ماء بارد مضافاً إليه ملعقتين كبيرتين من الملح 

لمعرفة السمك الطازج: ضعه في ماء بارد ، فإذا طفا على السطح فإنه طازج (جربت دي ياعجبكو)

لمعرفة البيض الطازج : ضع البيضة في الماء ، فإن رست بشكل أفقي فإنها طازجة، وإن رست بشكل مائل، فإن عمرها 3-4 أيام ، وإن رست بشكل عمودي، فإن عمرها 10 أيام، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة . 

لإزالة الحبر عن الملابس: ضع كمية من معجون الأسنان على بقعة الحبر، واتركه حتى يجف تماماً، ثم إغسل كالمعتاد 

لتقشير البطاطا الحلوة بسرعة: ضعها في الماء البارد فوراً بعد نضجها

لمنع فوران الحليب: إغسل الوعاء بالماء البارد من الثلاجة قبل غلي الحليب 

لإزالة الحشائش من جوانب الطريق: رش الملح عليها . 


للتخلص من الفئران: رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران 
فيها ، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة ! 

لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل : ضع بضع أوراق نعناع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة   


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*                                 الى كل قارئ يتطلع الى الافضل نقدم له هذه العبارات التي تحاور    العقل وتشبع رغبة التقدم في الاتجاه الصحيح 



*الثقه بالنفس هي اساس كل نجاح وإنجاز عظيم. 

* إحلم احلاما كبيرة ! الاحلام الكبيره هي التي تحرك العقل 
والروح .

* الاشخاص الواثقون من انفسهم لايقارنون انفسهم بألاخرين. 

* حينما تقابل الاخرين انظر في اعينهم واذكر اسمك بوضوح 
وصافحهم بثبات 

* كيفية ذكر اسمك للاخرين هي مقياس لمدى حبك واحترامك لنفسك .

* ان توقعك الايجابي لنفسك هو الدعامه الاساسيه لبناء الثقه. 

* لاتوجد مشكله لاتستطيع حللها ولا يوجد عائق لا يمكنك تجاوزه 
ولاهدف لايمكنك تحقيقه. 

* العقل مثل العضله كلما استخدمته اكثر كلما ازدادت قوته. 

*تحمل المسؤوليه الكامله في كل نواحي حياتك وتوقف عن لوم 
الاخرين و اختلاق الاعذار. 

*إختلقها حتى تجدها تصرف وكأنك تمتلك الثقه التي تتمناها حتى 
تصبح حقيقه. 

* كن دائما متفائلا بالبحث عن الجانب المضيئ في كل المواقف. 

* تحدث الى نفسك دائما بإيجابيه وكرر بإستمرار "يمكنني فعل 
ذلك ويمكنني فعل ذلك "حتى تتلاشى مخاوفك. 

*إن عدم الثقه بالنفس يعطل امكانيات الفرد اكثر من كل العوائق 
الخارجيه لواجتمعت معا .

*عندما تفعل ماهو اكثر تحصل على ماهو اكثر. 

* الهروب هو اساس معظم الاضطرابات النفسيه فما هو الشي الذي لا تواجهه في حياتك؟. 

*اكتب اهدافك الرئيسيه بصيغة المضارع يوما بيوم. 

* هل تود ان تكون اكثر نجاحا؟ ضاعف من معدل اخطاءك. 

* لا يوجد ما يمنعك من الوصول الى القمه في مجالك سواك. 

*ان القدره الكامنه في الانسان ذات طبيعة متجدده فلا احد يعرف 
ما يمكنه ان يفعل حتى هو الاعندما يجرب. 

* اصفح عن اي شخص بأي طريقه ودعها تمر. 




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*أتعس يوم



كان هناك رجل جالس في احدى المقاهي 
ينظر الى محتويات الكاس الذي امامه 

لاكثر من نصف ساعه 

فجاة دخل سائق شحن محب للمشاكل 

وجلس بالقرب منه  

ثم اخذ الكاس من امام الرجل وشربه 

للاخر وبدون استئذان من الرجل 

الرجل المسكين بدأ في البكاء 

عندها قال له سائق الشحن: 

ويلك يارجل انا امزح معك 

سوف اشتري لك غيره 

ارجوك فانا لا احتمل بكاء رجل 

اجاب الرجل: 

انا لا ابكي من اجل المشروب 

ولكن اليوم هو اتعس يوم في حياتي 

اليوم تاخرت في النوم مما ادى الى  

الى تخلفي عن موعد عمل مهم فيه 

صفقه تجاريه مهمه حيث اغضب ذلك 

رئيسي في العمل فطردني من الشغل 

عندها غادرت المكان الى موقف السيارة 

فوجدت ان سيارتي قد سرقت 

فإستقليت تاكسي . وبعد ان دفعت الحساب 

والتاكسي غادر المكان فاكتشفت بأنني قد نسيت

محفظتي في السيارة

حتى عندما قررت أن أضع حداً لحياتي

جئت انت وشربت الكاس
الذي وضعت به السم..
 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*
فوائد قرصة النمل 
  إذا قرصتك نملة ادعي لها. اياك وان تؤذيها

 
فوائد قرصة النمل:

العديد من الناس يتعرضون لقرصة نملة هنا وهناك.. ولكنهم يقومون فوراً بقتل النملة المعتدية. وهنا يأتي الخطأ.. 
  فإن قتل النملة حرام مهما كانت صغيرة فهي كائن حي. ولكن لماذا لا نقدم الشكر الجزيل للنملة عند قرصها لنا.. وخاصة إن فوائدها كثيرة.. 


  وهذه الفوائد كالتالي:


  1- قرصة النملة تؤدي إلى تنشيط الدورة الدموية وزيادة عدد كرات الدم الحمـــراء مما ينعكس على نشاط الجسم وحيويته


  2- قرصة النملة تقوم بتنشيط الخلايا العصبية الموجودة فى الدماغ وذلك من خلال إشارات حسية تنتقل من مكان القرصة إلى الخلايا الحسية أسفل الدماغ


  3- إذا تعرض الجسم إلى أكثر من قرصة فى الوقت ذاته , فإن ذلك من شأنه أن يؤدى إلى تليف الجلد وذلك لكون جميع القرصات فى مكان واحد, أما إذا كانت فى عدة أماكن فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى تخثر الدم. 


  المقصود بتليف الجلد: هو أن الجلد يصبح أكثر مقاومة ل لبكتريا وأكثر تحملاً لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة


المقصود بتخثر الدم: هو تكون طبقة من الدم تكون اقسى نوعاً ما من الدم العادي مما يمنح الأوعية الدموية قدرة أكثر على مقاومة السموم... وبالتالي مساعدة الكبد وتخفيف العبء عنه


  4- قرصة النملة كأفضل وسيلة للرجيم عندما تقوم النملة ( الأنثى ) بتوجيه قرصتها للهدف المنشود ... 
  فإنها تفرز كمية من اللعاب الأيونى , والغريب إن هذا اللعاب يقوم بحرق جميع الدهنيات الموجودة في العضو المقروص ..
مثلا لو أن العضو المقروص هو الذراع فإن اللعاب سوف ينتشر تدريجيا فى كافة الذراع وبالتالي .. سيقوم بحرق 99% من الدهنيات التى توجد بالذراع




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حدثت هذه القصة في بلاد المسلمين الحقيقية التي حكمت بشرع خالقنا جل في عليائه ، حدثت في عهد الخليفة الاسلامي عمر بن عبدالعزيز ، حكم بضعاً وثلاثين شهراً كانت أفضل من ثلاثين دهراً ، نشر فيهم العدل والإيمان والتقوى والطمأنينة ، وعاش الناس في عز لم يروه من قبل .

ولكن فوجئ أمير المؤمنين بشكاوى من كل الأمصار المفتوحة (مصر والشام وأفريقيا...) ، وكانت الشكوى من عدم وجود مكان لتخزين الخير والزكاة ، ويسألون : ماذا نفعل ؟!

فيقول عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه : أرسلوا منادياً ينادي في ديار الإسلام :
أيها الناس .. من كان عاملاً للدولة وليس له بيتٌ يسكنه فلْيُبْنَ له بيتٌ على حساب بيت مال المسلمين.
ياأيها الناس .. من كان عاملاً للدولة وليس له مركَبٌ يركبه ، فلْيُشْتَرَ له مركب على حساب بيت مال المسلمين.
ياأيها الناس .. من كان عليه دينٌ لا يستطيع قضاءه ، فقضاؤه على حساب بيت مال المسلمين.
ياأيها الناس .. من كان في سن الزواج ولم يتزوج ، فزواجه على حساب بيت مال المسلمين.

فتزوج الشباب الأعزب وانقضى الدين عن المدينين وبني بيت لمن لا بيت له وصرف مركب لمن لا مركب له ..! فبالله عليكم إخوتي وأحبتي في الله .. هل سبق وأن سمعتم بحضارة على مر العصور والأزمنة حدث فيها مثل ما حدث في عهد الخليقة الاسلامي عمر بن عبد العزيز ..؟!

و لكن المفاجئة الاكبر في القصة هي .. أن الشكوى ما زالت مستمرة بعدم وجود أماكن لتخزين الأموال والخيرات ! ، فيرسل عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه إلى ولاته : "عُودوا ببعض خيرنا على فقراء اليهود والنصارى حتى يسْتَكْفُوا" ، فأُعْطُوا ، والشكوى ما زالت قائمة ، فقال : وماذا أفعل ، ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء ، خذوا بعض الحبوب وانثروها على رؤوس الجبال فتأكل منه الطير وتشبع.

حتى لا يقول قائل : جاعت الطيور في بلاد المسلمين !!

فهذا كله ثمرة تطبيق شرع الله في بلاد الله ، خير للمسلمين والكفار والحيوان والطير .. أسال الله جل في عليائه أن يصلح أحوال المسلمين في كل مكان ويرفع عنا الظلم والبلاء ويجمعنا الله وإياكم جميعا في الفردوس الأعلى 

*

----------


## midris3

*والله يا اخوي يا نادر كلامك دا سمح بي الحيل
لكن دي ماااااااااااااوقعت لي eisawi








لمنع فوران الحليب: إغسل الوعاء بالماء البارد من الثلاجة قبل غلي الحليب 




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*التقطت هذه الصور قبل 125 عاما ..!!







التقطها طبيب العيون العراقي عبد الغفار البغدادي للحجيج في العام 1885م


جمعها الباحث الهولندي سنوك هرجرونجي



و عرضت لاول مرة في أوروبا العام 1889 م




ملف مرفق 523
 

ملف مرفق 524
 




ملف مرفق 525
الحجيج في عرفات


ملف مرفق 526
الحجيج في صريح السيدة ميمونة 

ملف مرفق 527
منظر عام لمدينة مكة المكرمة

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

والله يا اخوي يا نادر كلامك دا سمح بي الحيل
لكن دي ماااااااااااااوقعت لي eisawi



الاخ مدريس كلامك جميل وسؤالك اجمل 
والاجابة تكمن في ان كثافة الحليب اعلى واكثر وعندما يضاف الماء البارد الى الاناء الذي نغلي فيه الحليب فان كثافة الحليب تقل تدريجياً وبالتالي 
لا تتكون الطبقة السميكة التي تغلف الحليب والتي تساعد على زيادة كثافة الحليب وبالتالي يغلي او يفور ولكن الماء البارد يساعد في تخفيف هذه الكثافة وبالتالي يبقى الحليب اطول وقت ممكن في النار دون ان يفور
ولكن بالطبع فان النار العالية جدا لا تمنع من زيادة كثافة الحليب وبالتالي يفور بعد ان يتبخر الماء ولكن الغرض هو المساعدة على بقاء الحليب اكبر وقت ممكن دون فوران بحيث يغلي ويدور في مكانه دون ان يفور 
الى اعلى 
خالص مودتي لكم وشكرا لمرورك الجميل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فصاحة اعرابي

يحكى أن تاجراً تعرض له قطاع الطريق وأخذوا ماله .. فلجأ إلى المأمون العباسي ليشكو إليه
وأقام ببابِه سنةً فلم يؤذَن له ...!!
: فارتكَبَ حيلةً وَصَل بها إليه ، وهي .... 

........ أنه حضر يوم الجمعة ونادَى ........

يا أهل بغداد اشهدوا علي بما أقول .. 
وهو أن لي ما لَيس لله ..
وعندي ما ليس عند الله .. 
ومعي ما لم يخلُقه الله .. 
وأحب الفتنة وأكره الحق ..
وأشهد بما لم أرَ .. 
وأصلي بغير وضوء ..

فلما سمعه الناس حملوه إلى المأمون ... فقال له : ما الذي بلغني عنك ؟

فقال : صحيح .......

قال : فما حملك على هذا ؟

قال : قُطع علي وأخذ مالي ولي ببابك سنة لم يؤذن لي .. 
ففعلت ما سمعت لأراك وأبلغك لترد عليَّ مالي .. 

قال : لكَ ذلك إن فسَّرتَ ما قلتَ ....!!؟؟ 
قال : نعم ...

أما قولي : إن لي ما ليس لله ... فلي زوجة ووَلَد ، وليس ذلك لله
وقولي عندي ما ليس عند الله ... فعندي الكذب والخديعة ، والله بريء من ذلك
وقولي : معي ما لم يخلقه الله ... فأنا أحفظ القرآن ، وهو غير مخلوق
وقولي : أحب الفتنة .. فإني أحب المال والولد
لقوله تعالى : إنما أموالُكم وأولادكم فتنة ..
وقولي : أكره الحق ... فأنا أكره الموت وهو حق
وقولي : أشهد بما لم أَرَ ... فانا أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله , ولم أرَه
وقولي : أصلي بغير وضوء ... فإني أصلي على النبي بغير وضوء 

فاستحسن المأمون ذلك وعَوَّضه عن ماله

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

	نحتاج دوماً أن نواكب تطورات ومنافسات برامج الحماية ، ولذلك وجدت مواقع لمقارنة وتمييز الأفضل بين برامج الحماية
	من بين هذه المواقع موقع مشهور في تقديم الـ Top Ten's الأفضليات العشر في  كثير من النواحي ، ومن ضمنها برامج الحماية وفق معايير مشروحة ومذكورة  درجة كل برنامج فيه
 الموقع هنا


افضل عشرة برامج حماية بالترتيب 

ترتيب البرامج الـ 10 الأولى في الحماية     كالتالي ابتداء بصاحب المركزالأول :

المركز الأول : BitDefender Antivirus



المركز الثاني : Kaspersky Anti-Virus ، احم احم



المركز الثالث : w e b root AntiVirus



المركز الرابع : Norton AntiVirus


المركز الخامس : ESET Nod32 Antivirus



المركز السادس : AVG Anti-Virus



المركز السابع : G DATA AntiVirus



المركز الثامن : Avira AntiVir



المركز التاسع : Vipre Antivirus



المركز العاشر Trend Micro Titanium


    ..

الحقيقةانه المقارنة معتمدة على أشياء كثيرة ومن     أهمها السعر ، واللي تفوق فيهبشكل     واضح الـ بت ديفيندر على الكاسبر (فرق 20 دولار لصالحالأول)
    لكن بالرجوع للمقارنة في الأفضلية من ناحية الحماية ،الكاسبر متفوق في خمسة نقاط على الـ بت ديفيندر وهي :

    1- الـ     Blacklisting (القائمة السوداء).
    2- الـ     Security Network (حمايةالشبكة).
    3- والـ Scheduled Updates (جدولة     التحديثات).
    4- الـ     Rollback (التراجع عن التحديث للبرنامج).
    5- الـ     West Coast Labs Anti-Malware (مختبرات اختبار البرامج     الضارة)
    بينما البت ديفيندرتفوق     فقط في الـ     Pulse/Push Updates (استقبال وإرسالالتحديثات)
    وطبعا فارق السعر كان هو الفاصل في المنافسةبينهم
    ..

    إن شاء الله تكون الصورة وضحت ، وما زال الكاسبر في رأيي الأفضل رغم ان البعض يذكر ان الكاسبر مشكلته انه يقوم بحذف الفائل الذي فيه الفايروس ولا يحذف الفايروس بدون الفائل مما يؤدي الى وجود اخطاء في النظام عند حذف الكاسبر نهائياً من الجهاز . والكلام ليك يا مرهف ادينا كلمة في الحتة دي هل هذا الكلام صحيح ولا ده كلام جرائد ساي ..


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*

سبحان الله خروف صيني بساقين فقط



ملف مرفق 528


في الصين قررت صاحبة هذا الخروف الطريف ان تحتفظ به على قيد الحياة بعدما ولد بساقين فقط .. وتقول المزارعة الصينية ان 
الخروف اثبت بانه صاحب ارادة قوية واخذ بالسير والركض رغم النقص العددي في قوائمه وتقول بأنه يتبعها اينما ذهبت ويشعر
بالسعادة برفقتها.


ملف مرفق 529



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كلمات ومعاني 

إذا اخترت الحياة على الهامش     فـأعلم إنك ستموت بدون عنوان.
    *من عجائب الشمس إنها ما زالت تشرق     على الأغنياء والفقراء على حد سواء.
    *قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك لكنك     غالبا لن تنس من شاركك الدمعة.
    *الابتسامة ككلمة طيبة من غيرحروف.
    *الابتسامة لا تكلف شيئا ولكنها تعني الكثير.
    *الابتسامةهي جواز السفر إلى القلوب.
    *لا تدع قطار حياتك يتوقف كثيرًا على " مـحـطـة     " اليأس واحتفظ دومًا بـ "تـذكـرة " الأمل

عظمة الإنسان قد تقاس بمدى استعداده     أن يرحم أولئك الذين أخطؤوا في حقه.
    *يقول عطاء ابن أبي رباح     عن فضيلة الإنصات:(إن الرجل ليحدثني بالحديث فأنصت له كأني لم أسمعه وقد سمعته قبل أن يولد).
    *كن كالنخيل عن الأحقاد مرتفعاً بالطوب     يُـرمى فيلقى أطيب الثمرِ.
    *الابتسامة.. أقل كلفة من الكهرباء,     وأكثر إشراقاً منها.
    *لو أنك لا تصادق إلا إنسانا لا عيب فيه,     لما صادقت نفسك أبداً!.
    *يقول الحسن البصري-رحمه الله-: إن المتكبر     مثل رجل فوق جبل يرى الناس صغاراً ويرونه صغيراً

اتمنى لكم جمعة مباركة يا شباب 
واتمنى ان ينصر الله منتخبنا الوطني عشية السبت القادم باذن الله 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

* مورينيو يحصل علي جائزة " ميجيل مونيوز " كأفضل مدرب بالليغا الإسبانيةملف مرفق 531
أستطاع المدرب البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو  الحصول علي لقب أفضل مدرب بالليغا الإسبانية الموسم الماضي بعد التفوق علي مدرب فريق برشلونة بيب جوارديولا  ومدرب فريق فياريال  جاريدو  بالإستفتاء الذي أقامته صحيفة  الماركا الإسبانية .


 وقد حصل المدرب البرتغالي الملقب بالداهية علي 72 نقطة متفوق علي أقرب منافسية جوارديولا الذي حصل علي 66 نقطة فقط .


 كما عبر مورينيو عن  سعادته بهذا اللقب ولكنه كان يتمني أن يحصل الفريق الملكي ريال مدريد علي  لقب الدوري او الحصول علي دوري الأبطال فهو يري بأن لقب الفريق بشكل عام  أفضل من اللقب الشخصي وهذا ما سيسعي إليه خلال الموسم المنصرم .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ملف مرفق 532



توفي مدير شركة آبل السابق وأحد مؤسسيها،  ستيف جوبز، عن عمر يناهز 56 عاماً، وجوبز كان رائداً في صناعة أجهزة  الكمبيوتر الشخصية وأسهم إلى حد كبير في تغيير طريقة تفكير الناس حول  التكنولوجيا، حسبما أعلنت آبل اليوم الخميس.

 
		وكانت مجموعة آبل الاميركية أعلنت في 25  أغسطس /آب الماضي استقالة مديرها واحد مؤسسيها ستيف جوبز الذي كان في عطلة  مرضية منذ كانون الثاني/يناير لمدة ولاسباب غير محددة. وعين مجلس الادارة  المسؤول الثاني في الشركة تيم كوك محل جوبز. 		وكتب هذا الاخير في رسالة وجهها الى مجلس  ادارة الشركة حين قدم استقالته منها "لقد كنت اقول دائما انه اذا جاء يوم  لا استطيع فيه القيام بواجبي وما هو منتظر مني كمدير آبل فاني ساكون اول من  يعلن ذلك". 		واضاف "للاسف ان هذا اليوم قد حان. وانا اقدم استقالتي من منصب مدير عام آبل". 		والواقع أن متاعب جوبز الصحية بدأت قبل  ثمانية أعوام، وظهرت آثاره عليه بوضوح في مختلف المناسبات العامة التي  استدعت وجوده، مثل رفع النقاب عن "آي فون" و"آي باد" وغيرهما من الأجهزة  "الثورية» التي عادت بها "أبل" بقوة هائلة إلى حظيرة شركات التكنولوجيا  العملاقة. 		وفي العام قبل الماضي، خضع هذا العبقري  لعملية زراعة الكبد، واضطر إلى الاختفاء عن الأنظار فترات طويلة، ثم  الظهور، ثم الاختفاء، قبل أن يماط اللثام عن إصابته بسرطان البنكرياس.ويذكر أن جوبز أحدث مع شريكه المؤسس، ستيف  ووزنياك، ثورة في عالم الكومبيوتر الشخصي في النصف الثاني من السبعينات،  انطلقت من كراج منزله. وفي مطالع الثمانينات كان من الأوائل الذين اكتشفوا  القيمة التجارية لأنظمة تشغيل الكومبيوتر بالرسومات والتصاميم والفأرة  بدلاً من طباعة الأوامر أو إصدارها باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح. وبعد غياب  ومشاكل تجارية مدمرة أعاد إلى أبل مجدها بسلسلة من الأجهزة «السحرية» بدءًا  من «آي بود» ومرورًا بـ"آي فون" ثم "آي باد".
 		وتبلغ القيمة السوقية للشركة التي تنتج اي  فون واي باد 346 مليار دولار. واصبحت الشركة بعلامتها الشهيرة (تفاحة)  موقتا اغلى شركة في العالم في بداية آب/اغسطس متقدمة على اكسون موبيل في  بورصة نيويورك، قبل ان تعود مجددا الى المرتبة الثانية". 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الصين تسبق العالم بالحصول على "آي فون 5" بعد سرقة تصميمه من "آبل"ملف مرفق 533

لم يستطع الصينيون الانتظار عدة أشهر ودفع  مئات الدولارات للحصول على "آي فون 5" الأصلي. كما تجاهلوا الصدمة التي  أصابت هواة الهواتف الذكية من عدم إطلاق شركة "آبل" الأمريكية لهاتف "آي  فون 5" والاستعاضة عنه بمجرد نسخة معدلة من "أي فون 4". فالصين أول بلد  انتشرت في أسواقه نسخ مقلدة من أجهزة "آي فون 5" منذ عدة أسابيع وبأسعار  زهيدة، ولكن بمواصفات دون المستوى المطلوب.

 		ففي سوق "فانغ شي تونغ" بالعاصمة بكين،  يباع "آي فون 5" المزور مقابل 43 دولاراً. والتجار يبيعون أيضا نسخاً مقلدة  من "آي فون 4" و"آي فون 3" وبلاك بيري ونوكيا. 		ويقول تاجر عرف عن نفسه باسم السيد تشن،  في مقابلة مع تلفزيون "سكاي نيوز"، إن تصاميم أجهزة "آي فون 5 سرقت من شركة  آبل ونشرت على شبكة الإنترنت". وأكد أن العديد من المصنعين الصينيين قاموا  بإنتاج نسخ شبه حقيقية عن الجهاز، لكن أفضلها جودة يباع بحوالي 110  دولارات. 		ولم يكترث تجار آخرون لأهمية التشابه بين  الجهاز المقلد والأصلي، مشيرين إلى إقتناع الزبائن بأنه "آي فون 5". والنسخ  المزيفة تباع بدون ضمان مع شاشات تعمل باللمس، لكنها غير فعالة كالحقيقية. 		واعتقلت شرطة شنغهاي مؤخراً خمسة رجال  يعملون في تصنيع وبيع أجهزة iPhone مقلدة. وفي وقت سابق من هذا العام أغلقت  السلطات مصنعين يعملان بدون ترخيص في مدينة كونمينغ، ويقومان بتقليد  منتجات "آبل" بشكل متقن. 		ويوم الإثنين الماضي، عثر مفتشون من وزارة  التجارة والصناعة الصينية على عشرات أجهزة "آي فون 5" المقلدة في متجر في  مقاطعة فوجيان، وفقاً لوكالة الأنباء الصينية التي أكدت أن الأجهزة تحمل  علامة "آبل" ومزودة بخاصية العمل ببطاقتي SIM ومدعوم بتقنية النظام العالمي  لتحديد المواقع GPS، مضيفة أن جميع الأجهزة تمت مصادرتها في إطار مكافحة  الصين لانتهاك الملكية الفكرية للعلامات التجارية العالمية. 		ولم تستطع السلطات الصينية الوصول إلى  المكان الذي تصنع فيه الأجهزة المقلدة، نظرا لعدم وجود معلومات حول الشركة  المصنعة، حتى أن الأرقام التسلسلية الموجودة على العبوات أو داخل الهاتف  ليست حقيقية. 		وحذرت السلطات المستهلكين من أن جودة  المنتجات المقلدة بعيدة كل البعد عن جودة المنتجات الحقيقية، على الرغم من  أوجه الشبه من ناحية الشكل، موضحة أن التحكم بشاشات اللمس بطيء جدا، كما أن  الكاميرا تلتقط صوراً غير واضحة.لكن على الرغم من الحملات الحكومية لمحاربة  التقليد، إلا أن تجارة السلع المقلدة الصينية لا تزال في ازدهار. ويقدر  الخبراء حجم هذه النوع من التجارة بالصين بأكثر من 154 مليار دولار سنوياً.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور نادر للدرر والمعلومات الثرة !!

*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله يا نااااااااااااادر بتاعت السمك دي ما جربتها لكن اوعد بجربها هههههههههههههههه  روووووووعة و الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكور نادر للدرر والمعلومات الثرة !!




تسلم كتير يا غالي واشكرك لمرورك الجميل والرائع وللمتابعة الدائمة لكل ما هو جديد ومفيد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و الله يا نااااااااااااادر بتاعت السمك دي ما جربتها لكن اوعد بجربها هههههههههههههههه  روووووووعة و الله



الحبيب عجبكو 
طبعا انا قصدتك انت بالذات لانك جمب الخزان والسمك عندكم ذي الرز 
عجبكو الله يديك العافية ما قصرت بمرورك الجميل 
اتمنى لك التوفيق دوما مع خالص ودي
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*الله يخليك استاذ نادر . وحقيقة انا محتاج فائدة لطرد النمل . كيف اضع قشر الخيار . ؟؟؟ واين اضعه ؟؟؟ ولماذ تحديدا قشر الخيار ؟؟؟ 
واني والله محتاج لهذه الفائدة . لاني تعبت جدا من وجود نمل صغير الحجم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك يانادر الدالي يارائع
كالعادة مواضيعك دائما روعة وابداع 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

الله يخليك استاذ نادر . وحقيقة انا محتاج فائدة لطرد النمل . كيف اضع قشر الخيار . ؟؟؟ واين اضعه ؟؟؟ ولماذ تحديدا قشر الخيار ؟؟؟ 
واني والله محتاج لهذه الفائدة . لاني تعبت جدا من وجود نمل صغير الحجم 




شكرا zahababeker على المرور والتعليق 
اما بخصوص قشر الخيار فانه يطرد النمل لان النمل يحاول ان يأكله وعندما ياكله فانه يجد الماء فيه بكثرة لانه يحتوي على نسبة عالية من المياه وطبعا المياه تقتل النمل لذلك فان النمل يبتعد عن تلك الاماكن التي يتواجد فيها قشر الخيار ويأتي ابتعاد النمل شيئاً فشيئا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

الله يخليك استاذ نادر . وحقيقة انا محتاج فائدة لطرد النمل . كيف اضع قشر الخيار . ؟؟؟ واين اضعه ؟؟؟ ولماذ تحديدا قشر الخيار ؟؟؟ 
واني والله محتاج لهذه الفائدة . لاني تعبت جدا من وجود نمل صغير الحجم 



يا خى قالوا ليك قرص النمل مفيد !!
*

----------

